# Just curious have a Question???



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I feel kinda dumb for asking but I'm curious does a dogs coat change color in the summer and winter months? 

I might be crazy or perhaps a little sleep deprived but I could swear my boy is getting darker again he was getting lighter during the summer months but today I noticed his dark coloring coming back is this possible? 

Thank you all in advance 
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

My boy is a dark sable with a cream undercoat. In the winter he tends to get lighter as his undercoat comes in super thick and fluffy. He looks darker in the summer after all the winter fluff has been shed. So I'd say it's possible your boy could be looking a lil different now that the seasons are shifting.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you live in Florida. how does winter effect your dog's coat?



BellaLuna said:


> I feel kinda dumb for asking but I'm curious
> 
> >>>>> does a dogs coat change color in the summer and
> winter months? <<<<<
> ...


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

OK maybe it doesn't lol.. but it has been rather cold here the last couple of weeks..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I live in South Florida and my boy's black saddle does lighten up. His fur lightens just like my hair lightens/bleaches out in the summer. 

My husband had long dark brown hair but after years of working his boat detailing business, the last 6 inches or so are totally blond. Even his beard is light on the front and much darker underneath.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

OK so I'm not crazy then lol we live in south Florida as well...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes - my sables change quite a bit. Especially if it is a hot summer and the coats are thin vs. a good cold winter where the coat comes in thick. 

I notice it with the black/reds too as the winter coats come in thick


----------

